# slatey grey snakes.. can anyone get em?



## trogdor1988 (Jun 8, 2008)

hey all 

i was just curious about slatey grey snakes i think there an absolutely gorgeous snake.. but the only problem is no one seems to sell them ever.. would anyone here know anyone who breeds them or who might be able to get there hands on one?.. and maybe a rough price to.. cheers..

steve


----------



## Hsut77 (Jun 8, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jun 8, 2008)

im in queensland..


----------



## mebebrian (Jun 9, 2008)

Do you mean an Olive python?


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jun 9, 2008)

no i mean a slatey grey snake...


----------



## urodacus_au (Jun 9, 2008)

Stegonotus cucullatus


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 9, 2008)

They really aren'ty a good pet snake. Very angry so you can't hold them and they like to burrow so you never see them.


----------



## slacker (Jun 9, 2008)

Lies, Gordo... they're character building :-D


----------



## JasonL (Jun 9, 2008)

They are obtainable, They are a pretty plain snake with a bad reputation for being a bit bitey, probably not most peoples cup of tea, so I can't see them being bred in large numbers.


----------

